# Using rock from local landscaper place for African cichlids?



## Slammed01 (Apr 17, 2017)

What rock is everyone's favorite including fish?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like granite river rock.


----------



## BNoel (Jul 4, 2018)

I agree with DJRansom. River rock is my favorite. It's also fun going out to the local rivers, lakes, streams and picking out my own rock......for free. A couple times I have gone diving a little in one of the lakes to find some.


----------



## freshwaterhobby (Jul 14, 2018)

I live in the mountains where there is no shortage of granite and other rocks like gneiss, diorite, gabbro, quartzite, slate, and more. Depending on the color or pattern you prefer, there are endless choices. Part of the fun of nature (hiking locally and in other places) is finding a perfect specimen and bringing it home to place in one of our tanks (or in our yard). And free is always within the budget of this pricey (and addictive) hobby


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Check the local regulations about taking rocks...some places (California is one...Hawaii, etc.) you must leave the environment as you found it.

Agree about the fun of finding the perfect specimen. I've been lucky to find them on property I own. That's over because there are no rocks in my new location.


----------



## freshwaterhobby (Jul 14, 2018)

DJRansome said:


> Check the local regulations about taking rocks...some places (California is one...Hawaii, etc.) you must leave the environment as you found it.
> 
> Agree about the fun of finding the perfect specimen. I've been lucky to find them on property I own. That's over because there are no rocks in my new location.


I know the arboretum nearby has signs about leaving nature alone, but we live at 6000' and the hills behind us are pretty uninhabited/unmonitored. Lifting a rock or two small enough to carry hasn't been an issue so far. Also, now that I think of it, I have seen many people collecting from the erosional "tumble down" on the sides of the highway before...perhaps there is safety in numbers. I guess they figure we are all taking rocks to put in our yards on the same mountain, so it's okay  California has eroding coastline, eroding mountains and eroding deserts (a rock hound's dream!) so there's usually surplus. I'll look into the CA regulations though, just in case


----------

